# Aloha from Paradise!



## PakShak (Mar 1, 2006)

Aloha Johnnyopolis and fellow enthusiasts.

The Detailing World forum looks great and I'm still waiting for my XXL white t-shirt or polo shirt. :thumb:

Just send it to the Hawaiian Detailer. :wave: 

With Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aloha Ranney and welcome to DW. :wave: 

First Mr Meguiar's and now Mr PakShak!  

DW is certainly coming of age!

Alan W


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Ranney!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hello Ranney


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Ranney..!

Great to have you on board :thumb:

Ill see what I can sort out with the DW Polo 

Johnny


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome Aboard Fella:wave:


----------



## PakShak (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I must say this one of the most civilized forum I had the pleasure of being a member of. 

Johnnyopolis...Thank you for searching high and low for a DW XXL Polo shirt.  I will wear it proudly. :thumb: 

Thank you & Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi there, Welcome


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

PakShak said:


> Aloha Johnnyopolis and fellow enthusiasts.
> 
> The Detailing World forum looks great and I'm still waiting for my XXL white t-shirt or polo shirt. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Ranney

Great to have you back sir! I noticed you made some posts earlier in 2006 and then went quiet for a while!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hi ranney


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

howdi there!


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Aloha Ranney!

If Johnny sends you the polo, can you send over some sun?


----------



## PakShak (Mar 1, 2006)

Aloha all again...

Thanks again for the warm welcome.

Hi Neil_S - Yes, it's been awhile but I have been visiting DW now and then to see how things were going. With 3 young children, they have taken priority but I do try to satisfy my addiction. 

Hi Tone - I'm sorry but we have seen rainfall the last few days but I as soon as the weather turns for the better I will make sure some of the sunshine come your way. 

With Aloha,
Ranney


----------

